# The Emerald Lake



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.rva.ne.jp/plants.htm 

Here's a pretty equivalent site in japanese. It has almost every species that I can think of.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.rva.ne.jp/plants/ro-eleocharis_sp_rajiaru.htm

I'd like to get my hands on some of that hairgrass.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

They probably won't ship to the States.


----------

